# Modern Warfare is too hard!



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2010)

How the hell does anyone play this?? How the hell do you figure out what direction your supposed to be going in and which peep's your supposed to be shooting at whilst trying not to pass out from motion sickness?

Absolute chaos! Are all first person shooters so hectic and annoying?

I feel old as f*ck now but 2 hours on that and i need a rest.

jesus


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2010)

This is why I stick to 3rd person stuff. I just can' handle 1st person


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2010)

try battlefield...... its first person but a lot slower

mw is fast agreed..... i still play it cus every now and then you have a few games when you are 'on one' and fuck the other team up pretty much single handedly


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2


Use the radar top left
Use your ears were gun fire coming from 
Load a map and play on your own  Yes easy way to learn a map.
Look at youtube for good hiding spots - But as there on youtube eveyone know them so go hunting there you may find someone.
What your Gun compo setup - Maybe try gun addon silncer then enemy wont know your shooting them till it to late plus this will count out above user your ears.
Come play on Fridays U75 night there lots of us playing seprot games  

_My FF Spell Checker not working  if you don't like the spelling errors in this post fuck you 
_


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 21, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> Absolute chaos! Are all first person shooters so hectic and annoying?
> jesus



Until you figure out how the controls work. If you haven't played any games of the genre before, there is a very steep learning curve, but the skills are normally very transferable between games.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Modern Warfare 2
> 
> 
> Use the radar top left
> ...



Thats all very well but i was on about the first modern warfare and there is no rader and everyone is shooting its just a mass of noise and there is no map.

good GFX, sound and atmos etc.. but stupid hard and fiddly, i dont think i like first person shooters anymore im a wimp.

I dont think i can play online either my broadband is only 2meg,and not often that 

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2010)

G_S said:


> Until you figure out how the controls work. If you haven't played any games of the genre before, there is a very steep learning curve, but the skills are normally very transferable between games.



I'll most likely play it again and see how it goes but damn its intense! I havant played a first person shooter since doom on a 486 pc  lol

peace


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 21, 2010)

I still find them dead hard if I have to use a control pad, its still mouse and keyboard all the way. 

Have you tried putting it on super easy just to get used to the controls again?


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 21, 2010)

call of duty 4 modern warfare tips and tricks Youtube


----------



## ajk (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you been attacked by any dogs yet?

))))dogs((((


----------



## debaser (Jun 22, 2010)

If your having trouble with modern warfare I don't suggest you delve too deeply into the genre


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2010)

You might just be one of the % of people who simply don't get on with FPS - combination of motion sickness and too many controls.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 22, 2010)

Not played the first one but didn't find the second one that busy.

if you want busy try serious sam. I love that game, so so silly.


dave


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 22, 2010)

try a different group.
i play alot on mw1 cos i run it on a PC.
mw2 multiplayer is a tad shit tbh, unless they've sorted the lag now.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

The Groke said:


>





(I can't play Minesweeper - I'm not clever enough )

I've tried Half Life 2, and Bioshock, and Fallout 3, and I can confidently say I hatehatehate fps/1st person perspective. Things appear out of nowhere, and I can't for the life of me orientate myself in the right direction quick enough to get the hell out of dodge.

Moar decent 3rd person stuff pls. With multiplayer (since I'm only just delving into that murky world).


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 22, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> (I can't play Minesweeper - I'm not clever enough )
> 
> I've tried Half Life 2, and Bioshock, and Fallout 3, and I can confidently say I hatehatehate fps/1st person perspective. Things appear out of nowhere, and I can't for the life of me orientate myself in the right direction quick enough to get the hell out of dodge.
> 
> Moar decent 3rd person stuff pls. With multiplayer (since I'm only just delving into that murky world).



Do you have a PS3? You should get Metal Gear Solid 4 - bit old, but there's a big online community still playing - my brother plays it continuously. And Uncharted 2 has decent multiplayer. Both 3rd person.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Do you have a PS3? You should get Metal Gear Solid 4 - bit old, but there's a big online community still playing - my brother plays it continuously. And Uncharted 2 has decent multiplayer. Both 3rd person.



I loved Uncharted 2, haven't played the multiplayer though. I bought the first one after playing 2, but haven't gotten around to playing it yet. I got MGS4 at the same time, same thing, haven't tried it yet. 

How about Splinter Cell Conviction? Any good?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2010)

Heh, ive been playing it and i start to get into it now, its much good fun now i like it 

makes me concentrate lots, absorbing and that

Im on the 'recruit' setting for now though lol

peace


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2010)

MW2 is brutal upon first play and there's some insanely good players out there but it does get a little easier with practice...


----------



## kained&able (Jun 23, 2010)

I must take that badboy online.

I loved the single campaign.


dave


----------



## The Groke (Jun 23, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> You should get Metal Gear Solid 4 .



No you shouldn't, it barely qualifies as a game...let alone a good one.



Load of pretentious drivel.

I loved MGS on the PS1 and MGS2 on the PS2...missed MGS3SE, but never mind.

The 4th is just bloat.

Avoid.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 23, 2010)

The Groke said:


> No you shouldn't, it barely qualifies as a game...let alone a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were specifically talking about multiplayer. Or I was at any rate.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 23, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> We were specifically talking about multiplayer. Or I was at any rate.




Fair enough - I didn't ever get that far...maybe it redeems itself in that department!


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 23, 2010)

The Groke said:


> Fair enough - I didn't ever get that far...maybe it redeems itself in that department!



TBH I've not played it much, but my brother's on it all the time.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2010)

kained&able said:


> I must take that badboy online.
> 
> I loved the single campaign.
> 
> ...



It's great fun although frustrating at times because it has practically zero team work...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2010)

most games are too difficult to play for a casual gamer. you need years of experience to play those war games and a lot of driving games.
i always play on easy if i can and if i like it, i play again on normal.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 24, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's great fun although frustrating at times because it has practically zero team work...



that actually works for me! Not a fan of counter strike at all, im much more of an unreal kind of a guy.


dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 24, 2010)

kained&able said:


> that actually works for me! Not a fan of counter strike at all, im much more of an unreal kind of a guy.
> 
> 
> dave



Yeah it's cool in some game types but playing domination with a bunch of people who don't know how to provide cover while you risk life and limb to take a flag isn't fun.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 24, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> most games are too difficult to play for a casual gamer. you need years of experience to play those war games and a lot of driving games.
> i always play on easy if i can and if i like it, i play again on normal.



see i'd regard myself as casual gamer, so you are chatting noise. I'm fairly competent at most games.


dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2010)

maybe i'm just cack at it then


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Sep 27, 2010)

Just started Modern Warfare on Veteran for anther play through.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> How the hell does anyone play this?? How the hell do you figure out what direction your supposed to be going in and which peep's your supposed to be shooting at whilst trying not to pass out from motion sickness?
> 
> Absolute chaos! Are all first person shooters so hectic and annoying?
> 
> ...


 
Lol.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is why I stick to 3rd person stuff. I just can' handle 1st person


 
Lol.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 28, 2010)

ajk said:


> Have you been attacked by any dogs yet?
> 
> ))))dogs((((


 
Oh gosh,
Don't mention the dogs !

They are not pets,
They are military.

On Special Ops
I always shoot them first,


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG! The last bit of the Hunted level is WELL hard on veteran. I kept getting mown down by that bloody helicopter. It took me about 3 hours to finish it yesterday.


----------

